# Mini Cooper headlights



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

I added headlights to another vehicle today, and added 2 lights to the layout.


I started with a MTH RailKing Roadster Mini Cooper










and removed the two phillips screws holding the bottom to the die cast.










not all of the MTH vehicles will work.










They must have translucent headlights which mount via holes in the casting.










Next, I soldered 2 white LEDs from a Walmart 4.5v Christmas light set together along with a resistor and diode.










Hot Melt held them in. Next came a little trimming of the wheel wells.


And we have lights!










I used a wire from an earphone to connect the Mini to my grid.

Overall, easy and a nice addition to the table.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like you're ready for some Italian Job action! Nice work!

TJ


----------

